# My mom's backyard/botanical gardens



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

As I mentioned in the Rocky Patel event post, my mom has created a bit of a botanical garden in her backyard. In the center is a pond and patio where we chilled that night. She is in the process of getting her backyard registered as a natural habitat.

Here are some pics of it, so you can get a feel of where we were smoking cigars land desserting it up late that night. It's unreal back there.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like it would be a great place to get away from it all, with a good cigar. Like the Koi.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That is now a place where I could come to rest afther a hard day at work! Book me a place, in about 2 hours!! LOL!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Dang that looks like it takes/took a lot of work. Amazing!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great place to smoke


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow-
You can smoke and fish right there -Shweet


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

It looks very nice and peaceful. 

Those Lilly plants look like they are about 5 feet tall. Are they? I guess I won't need to plant anything else along my fence - I just planted them this weekend.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Those pics look great. If I tried to do that the plants would die in a week and the poor fish shortly after. 

Kudos to your mom.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice. Does she allow smoking?


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

That garden is killer, no pun intended. The Koi look fantastic. Any plants in that garden we can fire up?


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Rah55 said:


> Very nice. Does she allow smoking?


If you look in the Rocky Patel album you can see us all sitting on the covered patio smoking cigars.  So yes, she does.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats one awesome yard,she should be very happy with that.She must put in a lot of time to get it to look like that..


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like a fantastic place to relax and have a smooooth libation and a great stick. I think even a marginal stick could taste great in that setting!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is amazing. She should be very proud, that is a lot of hard work.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a friggin' awesome garden!! How far is Woodbridge from Alexandria?? I might be out there in August


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice garden mom has. I can only imagine the smell of the area -- gotta be great!--Mom's got a green thumb, that's for sure!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is really sweet!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice. Looks like a peaceful spot....


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Serenity now!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> That's a friggin' awesome garden!! How far is Woodbridge from Alexandria?? I might be out there in August


Woodbridge is like 20 minutes from Alexandria.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

amazing garden


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Good Lord how many years did that take


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

CigarMan Phil said:


> Good Lord how many years did that take


I think she's been planting and building towards this. Because in years past I always thought certain parts were overgrown or gaudy. Then I stop by the house Saturday night with everyone and BAM! I'm floored. Guess she had a plan all along.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

That looks like the ultimate relaxation spot there Frank! Tell your mom she is an artist. BTW.....a couple of those plants look familiar from my college days. Hmmm....


----------

